# Gästepass gesucht  :'(



## VanHerpe (20. Mai 2012)

Hey hey,

ich suche sehr verzweifelt eine Möglichkeit Diablo 3 mal "anzukratzen". Um auch zu sehen, ob mein Laptop die Performance noch packt 
Ich hab immerhin keine Lust den "Diablo" im Sack zu kaufen 

Wenn also jemand einen Gästepass für mich übrig hat, würde ich mich derbst freuen!
Ich biete ein dickes Grinsen, ein fettes Danke und meine tiefste Wertschätzung 

MfG, VanHerpe


----------

